# Skittle Aquarium Results



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

In this aquarium I have:

Bloody Mary males & females
Blue Rili males & females
Orange Rili males & females (both females dropped their first eggs)
White Palmata male & female (one of each)
Chocolate male
Wild type male

All the females released thier clutches in the same week except the White Palmata female, she dropped three weeks later.

I have about 5 wild types, a ton of dark blues, 1 red rili, a few whites and some pinks which may turn orange or become blotchy reds. My favorites are the dark blues, the example above.


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

Cool to see--our snowballs started throwing all sorts of oddballs, so from the culls we threw together a skrittles mix tank. At the moment we have a dreamy blue, a wild brown, a cherry, two snowballs and recently added two blue velvets. There are babies but still so small they're colourless. Will probably drop in some oranges soon too. Excited to see the insanity brew!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

